# Suggestions on Acoustics?



## XBetrayedX (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I'm looking in to buying my first hollow body acoustic. lol. Yeah I know, I should already have one but I have never found one that sounds good to me. I have been looking all around for a really good acoustic for 1000 or under. I've looked at Cort, Seagull, Ibanez and a few others companies. I want an acoustic that looks really nice and has a cut away and a really good tone. So I have been looking at Ibanez Euphoria and the Ibanez JSA. I really love the look of the Euphoria because it has 24 frets and is really thin. So I could prob solo on it really well but I'm kinda concerned about it being that thin. It might not have the depth that I desire. I have even listened to people play the Euphoria and JSA on youtube. I like the sound of the JSA more but you can't really trust youtube audio. lol. So does anyone here have any suggestions on helping me pick out my first hollow body acoustic?


----------



## Koop (Oct 9, 2011)

My first acoustic was a Seagull S6 slim about a year ago. It's an excellent guitar, but it doesn't have a cutaway. I haven't played any Ibanez acoustics, but "Ibanez" and "acoustic" doesn't sound right to me... I'd take a Takamine over an Ibanez.
I feel that the best acoustic guitars are made in Canada or USA. 
For under $1000, look for a used Larrivee L-03, or even a low end Taylor. Though i'd take a low end Larrivee over a low end Taylor any day.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 9, 2011)

Koop said:


> My first acoustic was a Seagull S6 slim about a year ago. It's an excellent guitar, but it doesn't have a cutaway. I haven't played any Ibanez acoustics, but "Ibanez" and "acoustic" doesn't sound right to me... I'd take a Takamine over an Ibanez.
> I feel that the best acoustic guitars are made in Canada or USA.
> For under $1000, look for a used Larrivee L-03, or even a low end Taylor. Though i'd take a low end Larrivee over a low end Taylor any day.



I have a 000 sized Ibanez Artwood Acoustic Electric that I quite like, its a bit of an odd wood combo (mahogany with a cedar top).

The Epiphone Masterbuilt series sound pretty phenomenal and play quite well. 

I'm actually one of the few people around that never really cared for Takamines. I however, am not a fan of the big low end of the dreadnought style guitar, so I'm automatically limited to different varieties of 000 and I've never found a 000 that they've made.

The Larrivees I've played have all been quite nice. Seagulls have been quit good for budget acoustics as well.


----------



## Koop (Oct 10, 2011)

Seagulls are definitely the best bang for your buck. When I was looking for a new acoustic to buy, I tried some low end martins ($1000-$1200) and I actually liked my Seagull more. I mostly played fingerstyle, and it suited me very well. Nice quality cedar top, too.


----------



## Atomshipped (Oct 10, 2011)

Taylor is a great way to go. I've played some of their cheaper guitars and they blow my Ibanez acoustic out of the water.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 10, 2011)

Every time I've played an Ibanez EW series, I've been impressed. So comfortable! I agree that Seagull is a good buy. If you want to go higher end, Taylor has been mentioned, although I would advise you to play one beforehand - they tend to be really bright. If you can find a cheap used one, I would also recommend Rainsong. I personally use a cheapish Washburn, and I love it to death.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...yle/154638-belated-ngd-washburn-d17-ce-m.html

As far as specs, I wouldn't worry so much about getting up high and shredding. Acoustic guitars don't speak their high notes as well as their low notes. I do think a cutaway is a good idea, but don't make playing past the fifteenth fret a huge part of your decision unless you really think that it'll make or break the purchase.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 10, 2011)

taylor or takamine.


----------



## XEN (Oct 11, 2011)

I've always loved Takamine, but Seagull and entry level Taylor's are great too.


----------



## raximkoron (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the hell out of my Carvin C980T, caught it on a decent sale ($650 last December including free case). Rosewood back/sides & fretboard, Spruce top, cutaway model, and it's jumbo/concert body size really helps bring out deep and rich sounds. It's got a Fishman Matrix/Prefix Plus-T that sounds great when plugged in as well. Feels great to play, the neck is a pretty thick 'D' shape though, although being used to playing Schecter guitars, I didn't take that as a detriment. Thing looks amazing as well, great staining and wood figuring, gold hardware, MOP bridge pegs & Abalone fretmarkers, rosette and body trim.

Only gripe I have with it is that I'll have to get it re-setup in D-standard from E-standard (there's a bit of fret buzz when I tune it to D-standard at the moment, and string size didn't seem to help). Not really a big deal, but something to note nonetheless.

I think a little higher up in scale would be something like a Taylor 214 (I think that's what it's called), but it's not available in a cutaway. I've also heard a lot of great stuff about Seagull's, but I haven't laid my hands on any at this point.


----------



## Nag (Oct 15, 2011)

Breedlove.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 16, 2011)

Seagulls are definitely a great buy for a great priced midrange acoustic. Most of the big names make awesome top tier acoustics (Gibson, Guild, Martin, Taylor, Takamine, Laravie) so its a matter of finding one with a cutaway and the tone you want (woods).


----------



## XBetrayedX (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. This really helped a lot in my search for my first acoustic guitar.


----------



## that short guy (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a huge breedlove fan. They have a really great feel, sound, and are really responsive. Some people complain about them being just a tad bit too bright, I don't have this problem with any of mine, but you might want to take it on a guitar by guitar basis.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 27, 2011)

Seagulls are the best "value" acoustic IMO, they feel and sound great, and are super affordable. I may pick one up assuming I get a cheap acoustic rather than splurge on the $1000+ers

As far as high priced ones, I really think carbon fibre acoustics are the future. Some still sound a bit "bright" or "hi-fi", but some get a great woody vibe also.. Rainsong seems to be the leader but is also the most expensive, Emerald is great for affordability and options (say you want a 7 string acoustic, Emerald makes their CF one for pretty cheap)


----------

